# Walter T. Kelley Company



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

I've ordered woodenware from them (kelleybees.com)and have been very pleased with the quality.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I have as well. Even more impressive for
me was two phone conversations with them.

The first was regarding the "drive" rubber
wheels on my Woodman 30/60 radials. I was
transfered to the "shop" and the gent was
very helpful. He told me to send it in and
he'd rebuild them for me for a reasonable
charge.

The second was regarding a Kelly Super Elevator
of older vintage. I had questions regarding
the transmission and was again helped with
great info from the shop.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I've bought from Kelley since 1976 and have never had a disappointment for any reason at any time.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've been buying from them since about the same time. They were also the only ones who would make me frames with no grooves in the top and bottom bars. They have the biggest assortment of top and bottom bars (grooved, split, wedge for top and grooved, split and solid for bottom) and many things that no one else stocks. Other than not having small cell, they have the biggest assortment of foundation sizes and varieties. I like their 7/11 for cut comb, which no one else has.

I've also never been disappointed in their customer service.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 19, 2005)

I have never had a problem with Kelley's. I was just there last week. I'm also less than 2 hours from them.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I get all my queen rearing supplies from them.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I think I made my very first and very small order from walter t kelley in perhaps 1962. seems to me that I also acquired my first packages of bees from kelley's. they have always seemed to me to be an extemely service directed outfit. I do shop elsewhere and sometimes buy elsewhere, but I alway look to kelley's first.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I've bought probably 2000 frames from Kelleys in the past 3 years.... Not a one of them was less then exceptional.....

I was at thier facility and asked about a new belt for their 12/21 frame extractor. I'm using the one my Dad bought around 20 years ago. The guy from the shop came and said they didn't make them in that configuration anymore and don't carry that size belt now. He left and I continued loading my things in the truck. After a few moments he came back and said "Hey, I looked around the shop and found a belt the size you need that is still in perfect shape. Here take it... I said "how much do I owe you"?... He said... Nah... just take it we can't use it anymore....

I was extremely appreciative. It made an impression. That guy didn't have to go to the trouble at all but he made the extra effort.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Yep, I've ordered much from them over the years from queens to basswood boxes for comb honey. They really have an "old fashioned" sense of customer service and often stock items difficult to find elsewhere. Of course Walter Kelley really was the old school "Beeman"! His book , "Keeping bees and Selling Honey' is one of the best and most concise readings out there for the hobbyist.

[ December 22, 2006, 11:37 AM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I have bought from most of the suppliers, but not from Kelly. I do a lot of price comparisons, and the combination of higher prices in general and higher shipping to my locality puts them off my list.


----------

